# Doug"s headers on a 66 Goat with 4 speed



## old66goat (Aug 6, 2009)

I own a 66 GTO with a 389, Edelbrock Performer RPM heads and bought Doug's headers made for a manual transmission. My problem is the clutch fork hits the # 8 primary tube by about 1/2 inch. The tranny is a Munci 4 speed, clutch is Centerforce, stock clutch fork. Dougs says they should fit.
Anyone have any experince with this one?


----------



## rick3452 (Jun 14, 2008)

These are Tubular Automotive Headers, they hit nothing except the ground!!!


----------

